# just curious



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 25, 2011)

i was wondering if This Harness is acceptable to show in in AMHA country pleasure driving?


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a draft harness. You'd want a light harness to show in Country Pleasure.

This is the harness I use in Country Pleasure, and is the one on my gelding in my avatar: Pleasure Harness. It is nothing fancy, but I've had it for many, many years, so you get your money's worth out of it. I think I've owned it for 9 years now? This one is about half the cost of the draft harness.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2011)

I do not think judges would like to see a draft harness in a pleasure class.

Just as you would not use a pleasure harness in a draft class.

I don't think there is a rule against it, but it would be out of the ordinary and would not be suitable for the driving style of that class. Draft collars are not traditional for pleasure driving.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 25, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I do not think judges would like to see a draft harness in a pleasure class.
> 
> Just as you would not use a pleasure harness in a draft class.
> 
> I don't think there is a rule against it, but it would be out of the ordinary and would not be suitable for the driving style of that class. Draft collars are not traditional for pleasure driving.


is there a class where this harness would be acceptable?like obstical driving or something?


----------



## clear brook (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,

I belive there is a class for AMHR called Single Draft Driving. I also think AMHA has a Multiple Hitch ~ Draft Harness class. I am not sure if they are offered at every show. Hope this helps.


----------



## Eohippus (Apr 26, 2011)

If you do decide to go with this harness just be extra careful with fitting the collar. Ill fitting collars can do a lot of harm. But I'll admit I love the draft harness look/style! If you have an antique carriage/cart it could be used with that (depending on the carriage/cart) and AMHR offers a class for that too


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 26, 2011)

Eohippus said:


> If you do decide to go with this harness just be extra careful with fitting the collar. Ill fitting collars can do a lot of harm. But I'll admit I love the draft harness look/style! If you have an antique carriage/cart it could be used with that (depending on the carriage/cart) and AMHR offers a class for that too



i come from a draft horse pulling family, so i'm pretty familiar with collar fitting





i wanted to get this harness for my gelding because he looks just like a mini draft horse.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 26, 2011)

clear brook said:


> Hi,
> 
> I belive there is a class for AMHR called Single Draft Driving. I also think AMHA has a Multiple Hitch ~ Draft Harness class. I am not sure if they are offered at every show. Hope this helps.



perhaps i'll have to do some hardshipping then


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 26, 2011)

In the limited experience I have with putting neck collars on minis, I found that they weighted the horse down too much, especially the hames. Maybe it was the brand of collars I was using, but I have heard that from other people as well. I think the mini needs just the right shoulder angle to pull it off.


----------



## Eohippus (Apr 26, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> In the limited experience I have with putting neck collars on minis, I found that they weighted the horse down too much, especially the hames. Maybe it was the brand of collars I was using, but I have heard that from other people as well. I think the mini needs just the right shoulder angle to pull it off.


I've heard that too, its why I opted out of a draft style harness for my gelding. He's stout but I wanted to make harness work as easy and pleasant as possible. I didn't want to have to constantly worry about the fit of the collar, not to mention it would require more clipping in the winter to ensure that perfect fit year round. And my wallet was happier with my choice in the end! lol


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 26, 2011)

ThreeCFarm said:


> That is a draft harness. You'd want a light harness to show in Country Pleasure.
> 
> This is the harness I use in Country Pleasure, and is the one on my gelding in my avatar: Pleasure Harness. It is nothing fancy, but I've had it for many, many years, so you get your money's worth out of it. I think I've owned it for 9 years now? This one is about half the cost of the draft harness.



i think i might actually go with this harness, its cheaper and easier to show in. plus, i know how to fit a collar to a draft, but i'm not sure if minis are the same. thanks for the opinions and help guys.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just an addendum to this thread, but if the class rules say "no full hames" as CP and the other similar AMHR classes do, then that harness would not be allowable. You can use a neck collar but it can't have the hames that stick up above the collar like a draft harness does. There are specific classes as the others have mentioned where that kind of harness is allowed and encouraged. I love a good draft harness!



I simply wouldn't use it on a horse in a CP class.

Leia


----------



## Katiean (Apr 28, 2011)

If you are going to show in Country Pleasure I would bet that you would not place in an AMHA show. Part of what you are judged on is turnout. If everyone else has a light harness (as is recommended for the class) and you are in a draft harness the hard truth is that you would not place and you may in fact be asked to leave the arena. If they do have a draft class in the show you go to, unless your horse just totally lays down in the ring you will take first place. Not because you deserve it, because you are the ONLY ONE IN THE CLASS. I do not know about you, but, I would rather have competition rather than take first with no one else there. Double TT Minis carries a very nice PLEASURE harness that costs $249. They are very easy to work with and you can get an overcheck or a sidecheck bridle with the harness. All you have to do is ask for what ever type you want. I really hate to see someone set themselves up to fail and in a pleasure class you will fail with a draft harness. Please reconsider. Please look at a lot of pictures of Country Pleasure Classes. I have a harness similar to the one I suggested and at shows I look at the harnesses other drivers have and I wish so much that I could afford a harness like they have. I also have a cart that is not a Jerald. Mine is shiny and black. It has the boot. There is patent leather on the shafts with silver shaft tips. But, it isn't quite what everyone else has. I wish I could afford a Jerald Open Wheel Pleasure Cart. But I can't. I know from my own experience that once you get to a show you will want to have what everyone else has. Trust me.


----------



## ruffian (Apr 29, 2011)

This doesn't appear to have a check, which is required in the driving classes. Otherwise I can't find anything in AMHA that would prevent or DQ you from the classes, but I'm not sure how the judges would look at it. The rules state that the harness should match the style of the class, which to me would indicate that it wouldn't be acceptable for Open Pleasure, but I'm not sure on CP or WP.

It wouldn't be acceptable in AMHR driving though.

It would not be permissible in Roadster.

I'm not sure I would want to use this type harness in a obstacle class, as it might impede the horse from bending as easily and tightly as needed.

It sure is pretty though!


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 30, 2011)

You need the proper harness for the right job. A pleasure type harness, this is not. You can use a collar in a pleasure class, yes, but it is a different type of collar, with different hames. Pleasure collars are much smaller and refined...usually patent, and the hames used are much smaller as well, and do not have the large "balled" tops. Sorry, but that's the truth.





There are possibly two or three classes you can show in the work harness compared to the multitudes of classes you can show in a regular breast collar/fine collar, so it really would be a waste of your hard-earned dollars to purchase this one as a beginner harness...but it is your call.


----------



## RhineStone (Apr 30, 2011)

I read Molly's last post as that she was going to go with the Pleasure Harness.....


----------



## Katiean (Apr 30, 2011)

ruffian said:


> The rules state that the harness should match the style of the class, which to me would indicate that it wouldn't be acceptable for Open Pleasure, but I'm not sure on CP or WP.


Pleasure is the more refined higher action, more formal in AMHA. Then there is Country Pleasure that has a freer lower action. Western Pleasure would look like a western pleasure riding horse (so I have had it explained to me that way).


----------



## Sue_C. (May 1, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> I read Molly's last post as that she was going to go with the Pleasure Harness.....



Sorry, I misread...but what I said about the different collar/hames she can take into consideration for the future, so it isn't all moot.


----------

